
Chinese hackers attack honeypot water utility - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/352277,chinese-hackers-attack-honeypot-water-utility.aspx
======
WestCoastJustin
Discussed a couple days ago @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6150490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6150490)

